# Ludisia discolor...



## likespaphs (Dec 17, 2006)

can anyone help me with step by step pollination of this? 
i'm about to cut up a flower to try to figure out what's what...
i just can't figure out where to put the pollen
and no, *there* isn't an option....:viking:


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> can anyone help me with step by step pollination of this?
> i'm about to cut up a flower to try to figure out what's what...
> i just can't figure out where to put the pollen
> and no, *there* isn't an option....:viking:



I hope your personal life is not so complicated. oke:


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 17, 2006)

Is there a little bit of a depression behind the stamen?


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 17, 2006)

no, it seems fairly happy...
i mean, yeh, i think there is.


----------

